
Security Engineering – The Book - sweis
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/book.html
======
svag
For your convenience

wget
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/Papers/SEv2-{toc,pref,acks,bi...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/Papers/SEv2-{toc,pref,acks,biblio,index}.pdf)

curl -O <http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/Papers/SEv2-c[01-27].pdf>

~~~
olegp
To merge them all into one:

pdftk *.pdf cat output security-book.pdf

Install pdftk with apt-get on Linux or via
<http://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/#download>

~~~
johndbritton
Definitely beats the $44 price tag for the Kindle version.

------
casca
One of the greatest frustration for those who have been working in infosec for
a while is that the same issues keep coming up. As an industry, technology
security should be getting better and it's not. This is probably the best book
for developers of any level to learn how and why to make tiny code changes to
hugely improve security.

Downloading and combining all the PDFs here is left as an exercise to the
reader, but please read this book. It is a very well written explanation of
how to think about making things more secure.

------
olegp
Direct link to the PDF of the full book linked to from the page:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/musicfiles/manuscripts/SEv1.p...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/musicfiles/manuscripts/SEv1.pdf)

I have to say that this is the only course book from Cambridge I've reread
multiple times.

~~~
defrost
That's the link to the full FIRST Edition (2001).

The News here (as reflected in the original title of this submission) is that
the individual chapters of the SECOND edition (now four years old) are
available online.

~~~
codemac
Yet again another poorly edited title on HN.

~~~
sweis
Yes, someone kindly edited my original submission title to remove the fact
that this is a newly available free version of the book.

~~~
rdl
Maybe there should be a "notes" field in submissions to explain why you've
modified the title, so if the editor does want to edit, he has some info on
how to edit it while retaining that information.

------
zurn
This is the best security book I have ever read.

------
pyhn
thanks for this book. just completed ch-1. :)

thanks again.

